# How to detune a Skate Banana



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

don't detune...learn to ride the bitch.

like you have a hot sports car and then you put on truck tires


----------



## Roundabout136 (Aug 26, 2008)

You dont need to detune the tip and tail...there's no edge on them.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

every mervin deck i have owned i detune the entire board with a gummy stone. With the mag traction i feel that i don't need a sharp edge on them to carve... plus fuck edges and doing boxes/rails


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, right now I'm working on buttering. I'll do a little bit of rails but not primarily my main time on mountain. I'll do some jumps too, which I heard the skate banana isn't all that great at. 

Besides, I thought it was better to give it a 3 degree edge bevel for rails vs. "detuning the side edge". This way, you maintain carving performance while still reducing rail catching.

I just want to make it more forgiving when buttering and landing spins.


----------

